# "Poodle mix" in El Paso Humane Society--picture looks like a



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw this dog's listing on petfinder - of course only his head shows in the picture - but that sure looks like Maltese fur and features to me! 

I thought I'd cross-post about him here, since I am too far away to do anything for him myself. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8722093

I hope he finds a good home, whatever his pedigree is!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie! LOVE that name, little Snowball!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yay! He's been adopted!









I never got around to writing the shelter about his looking like a Maltese. I hope his new owners appreciate him.


----------

